# Tumeric lowers blood pressure



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Found a great antioxidant by accident that lowers blood pressure and can lower too much if taken in too high a dosage.
One of my girlfriends is a big herb person and family history of high bloodpressure and was taking turmeric ( 95% curcumin) for last two months and today it hit her.
She got up too fast and collapsed tossing my dinner to the ground with her. I thought maybe Ib said too much typical special words but nope. She fainted.glad she didnt hit her head etc..
So i helped her up and away to the dr we went. Found out her blood pressure was way way too low due to turmeric.she was told to start eating salt etc and fluids. 
I thanked her for the study I am telling you here.she fine and we went to olive garden. . She was takin 1000mg days split. So I say it works and now I will take her turmeric cause mines slightly high.


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine is high too how much do you take and does that come from a health food store?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 21, 2013)

Thunder46 said:


> Mine is high too how much do you take and does that come from a health food store?



Yes any vitamin shoppe,gnc etc will carry it and I think he got hers at Costco..turmeric aka circumin is a yellow spice used in Indian dishes ..im going to take 250mg 3 times a day.

Word search tumeric as there's other good benefits and  it takes I'm guessing 6-8 weeks to benefit .


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 21, 2013)

Here you go bro Curcumin | GreenMedInfo | Substance | Natural Medicine | Alternative
It's more than 1400 studies about curcumin and its benefits


----------



## Thunder46 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yes any vitamin shoppe,gnc etc will carry it and I think he got hers at Costco..turmeric aka circumin is a yellow spice used in Indian dishes ..im going to take 250mg 3 times a day.
> 
> Word search tumeric as there's other good benefits and  it takes I'm guessing 6-8 weeks to benefit .





Aquascutum828 said:


> Here you go bro Curcumin | GreenMedInfo | Substance | Natural Medicine | Alternative
> It's more than 1400 studies about curcumin and its benefits


Thanks guys


----------



## thebrick (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the tip! I'm going to increase my turmeric dose. I prefer staying away from meds if I can.


----------



## FordFan (Feb 23, 2013)

I've heard of the stuff, just thought it was hogwash.


----------

